# Redémarrer Firefox 4 en 32-bit ???



## imonamac (29 Mars 2011)

Depuis ma mise a jour vers Firefox 4, j'ai divers sites qui me demandent de redémarrer en mode 32-bit.
La phrase du message exacte est la suivante :
*"Cette page requiert un plugin qui ne peut fonctionner qu'en mode 32-bit  Redémarrer en mode 32-bit"*
De quoi ou quel plugin s'agit-il ? Silverlight ? Flash ? autre ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

Ferme Firefox, tu vas dans ton dossier "Applications", là sur Firefox tu fais un Pomme+I ( Lire les infos) Et tu coches la case ouvrir en 32 bits


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Entre "Mac OS X" et "Internet et réseau", on peut hésiter. Allez, disons que c'est principalement de Firefox, navigateur, et de ses réglages qu'on cause. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## imonamac (30 Mars 2011)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ferme Firefox, tu vas dans ton dossier "Applications", là sur Firefox tu fais un Pomme+I ( Lire les infos) Et tu coches la case ouvrir en 32 bits




Merci ca marche sauf que du coup je ne peux plus utiliser 1 Password avec obligé de retourner en mode standard.
C'est quoi cette nouveauté du mode 32-bit ? Quel intéret ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Mars 2011)

Oula  tu n'est pas au courant mais avant nos chères machines fonctionnaient en mode 32bits maintenant elle fonctionnent en 64 bits or certaines applis ou plug-in ne sont pas encore passé au 64 bits donc passer en 32 bits c'est en fait revenir en arrière ...


----------



## imonamac (30 Mars 2011)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Oula  tu n'est pas au courant mais avant nos chères machines fonctionnaient en mode 32bits maintenant elle fonctionnent en 64 bits or certaines applis ou plug-in ne sont pas encore passé au 64 bits donc passer en 32 bits c'est en fait revenir en arrière ...



Je suis au courant oui. 
Mais sauf qu'elles sont "prêtes" pour le mode 64 mais ne démarrent qu'en 32 bit pour l'instant, a moins de forcer le démarrage sur 64, ce qui ne représente que peut d'intérêt 
vu le faible nombre d'applications exploitant le mode 64 bit, et faible gain de vitesse
gagné en tournant en 64 bit. Le démarrage en 64 bit est nécessaire il me semble si on
a installé plus de 4 Go de RAM. 
Donc je me demande bien pourquoi Firefox tourne en 64 bit sur un système qui démarre
en standard sur tous les Mac en 32 :mouais:


----------



## xds74 (18 Avril 2011)

salut, 
j'ai le même pb j'ai activé le mode 32 en cochant ouvrir en mode 32 bits, mais j'ai toujours le demande de plugins.
Quelque serait comment faire svp?
Merci.


----------



## edd72 (18 Avril 2011)

imonamac a dit:


> Donc je me demande bien pourquoi Firefox tourne en 64 bit sur un système qui démarre
> en standard sur tous les Mac en 32 :mouais:



Ben non, toute la cuvée 2011 (et peut-être même les MBA de 2010) démarre, de base, en 64bits. Depuis le temps qu'on a des proc 64 bits, il était temps!


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (18 Avril 2011)

Si quand tu lance Firefox en 32b et que tu as toujours ce bandeau, je pense que c'est juste un lien vers un site tout pourri.

Dans le même genre, les bandeaux clamant fièrement "veuillez installer le plug-in VLC pour contourner la limite de visionnage" sur un fond jaune pale (sachant que le plug-in VLC n'existe que pour Win' et que les bandeaux générés par Firefox ne sont pas jaune pale mais jaune vif)

Sinon, si c'est bien un bandeau officiel (même si j'en doute), dans la barre d'adresse, taper "about:addons" et vérifier les problèmes directement dans l'onglet plug-ins


----------



## xds74 (18 Avril 2011)

salut j'ai tapé "about:addons " j'ai accès au pluggins et je ne vois pas ce qui a faire.
tous les mises a jour sont ok.
y'en a 4 de présente .
iphoto
java
quick time
flash

La vidéo que je souhaite lire et sur dailymotion.
je ne sais pas quel plugin installé  et de toute facon le bandeau demande juste de redémarrer en 32 bits ce que je fais mais ne suffit pas, 
:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (19 Avril 2011)

J'ai exactement les mêmes plug ins, aucun bandeau sur dailymotion... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2011)

Juste pour info : normalement Firefox 4 en 64 bits et Flash ne requièrent pas d'utiliser Firefox en 32 bits.

Firefox 4 a adopté le même principe que Safari pour faire tourner les plug-ins 32 bits en 64 bits. Les messages d'alerte évoqués ici n'ont pas lieu d'être pour Flash Player.

Aussi, ne confondez pas le noyau 32 bits ou 64 bits et les applications.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4287?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2937?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3770?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (19 Avril 2011)

Moi je pencherais pour la théorie du bandeau factice porteur d'un lien à la c**...

En y réfléchissant bien, j'ai déjà vu un bandeau de ce type sur un autre site, c'est un genre de pop-up en gros

Car, comme le dit Arnaud, OS X.6 jongle très bien entre 64 et 32 bits


----------



## edd72 (19 Avril 2011)

Une capture d'écran pourrait permettre de voir de quoi il s'agit.


----------



## quinquin (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour.
Je suis dans la même situation que imonamac: voila plusieurs mois que je ne peux plus lire les vidéos sur dailymotion (sauf parfois certaines publiées sur facebook... )

Voila (voir en pièce jointe) comment se présente la chose:
- la fameuse barre jaune apparait en haut de l'écran
- le player ne se charge même pas

Comme conseillé, j'ai redémarré Firefox en mode 32 bit en cochant la case appropriée des informations de Firefox dans Applications.

Mais le problème ne se limite en fait pas à Firefox, puisque Safari  non plus ne parvient pas à charger les videos sur dailymotion...

Donc voila, si quelqu'un à une explication plausible... parce que TOUS les autres sites de video en streaming sont parfaitement fonctionnels...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2011)

Chez moi ça fonctionne avec tous les navigateurs.

Vous n'auriez pas désactivé les modules externes dans les préférences de vos navigateurs ?

Je vois que votre profil indique 10.5. Firefox 4 est 32 bits sur Mac OX 10.5.


----------



## quinquin (21 Mai 2011)

A priori, aucun module répertorié dans firefox n'a été désactivé. D'ailleurs, il me semble que si c'etait une question de module ca ne concernerait que firefox, et que ca concernerait aussi d'autres sites.

Or, là, ca ne concerne *que dailymotion* et ce sur au moins 2 navigateurs...

Vraiment bizarre ce "bug"....

Par contre mon profil n'est plus à jour: il y a eu passage à SnowLeopard depuis...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2011)

quinquin a dit:


> A priori, aucun module répertorié dans firefox n'a été désactivé. D'ailleurs, il me semble que si c'etait une question de module ca ne concernerait que firefox, et que ca concernerait aussi d'autres sites.
> 
> Or, là, ca ne concerne *que dailymotion* et ce sur au moins 2 navigateurs...
> 
> ...



Hum...

Epurez les cookies pour voir.


----------



## quinquin (21 Mai 2011)

déjà testé aussi, et rien y fait!


----------



## quinquin (21 Mai 2011)

Voila! J'ai trouvé la "solution": en désactivant Javascript et après avoir relancé firefox/safari, ca marche...

pour quelle raison y aurait-il un conflit entre dailymotion et javascript?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2011)

Parce qu'il y a un code javascript sur la page qui affiche la video après contrôle de la configuration.

Si vous désactivez javascript ça ne fonctionne plus...

Enfin, ça reste bizarre parce que javascript déconnecté ça fonctionne quand même chez moi avec Safari.

Un truc qui n'était pas d'équerre sans doute. Parfois il ne faut pas trop chercher à comprendre. C'est de la "pratique", quand ça marche et qu'on ne sait pas pourquoi comme disait le grand Albert.


----------

